# how many times a week should I do legs?



## greekgod718 (Jan 18, 2002)

I just wanted to know how often i should do my legs.  I do hit them hard and I do get sore but even with the soreness is it ok to hit them every 3 or 4 days or just once a week?


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by greekgod718 *_
> I just wanted to know how often i should do my legs.  I do hit them hard and I do get sore but even with the soreness is it ok to hit them every 3 or 4 days or just once a week?



If you were going to hit them twice a week, put at least 4 days in between.  Also look to possibly doing a heavy low rep day,  followed later in the week with light and more reps.

I do legs once per week, but if you're young and can recoup then go for it. Get a feel for how it's going and change it necessary.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 18, 2002)

I agree with Pemburu.  Personally, I hit legs every Saturday.  I give them a full week to revover (they usually need it).


----------



## seyone (Jan 18, 2002)

I guess i'm like theese guys, my legs need alot of time to recover and I couldn't train them more than once a week. everyones body will respond differently if yours responds well to it then there is no reason to stop


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2002)

give them time to recoup like IAB and Pemburu said,eat good,drink lots of water.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 18, 2002)

I agree with everyone. I train legs once a week. In fact, I just switched to working them on Fridays so I could have the weekend to recover.  Your chest and back are big muscle groups too, your body needs all the time it can get to recover and grow.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2002)

I train legs once per week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2002)

greekgod718-
I would suggest doing your legs ONE time per week. As long as you train intensely with heavy weight and good form, once a week is more than enough for growth.


----------



## Rdb2 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Reply*

every other day


----------



## musclepig (Jan 19, 2002)

Its O.K. to work legs about 2x week, just change the routine.
Your legs are "large" muscle groups--10 reps to a set is well worth the effort.  Above all, get a good rest between leg workouts!


----------

